

The Visionary: What Jaron Lanier Thinks of Technology Now, by Jennifer Kahn - danielson
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/07/11/110711fa_fact_kahn

======
danielson
Here's a pdf:
[https://docs.google.com/viewer?pid=explorer&srcid=0ByF_2...](https://docs.google.com/viewer?pid=explorer&srcid=0ByF_20UfOVemMWE0MDcyNzEtMmJiMy00YTNkLThkMWYtZTU2NDhhNjFmYWU3)

~~~
danielson
Is this fair use?

